# ntfs-3g and auto-mount



## gripek (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I try mount my hard disk from /etc/fstab with ntfs-3g tool.
When I mount disk, after boot system i write in console:

```
# ntfs-3g mount /dev/ad0s2 /mnt/disk
```
And this work.

When I add to /etc/fstab this line:

```
/dev/ad0s2 /mnt/disk ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
```
i not' work...

And when i write in console:

```
#  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad0s2 /mnt/disk
```
i have this effect:
"mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ad0s2 /mnt/disk"


Thank's to help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

Suggestions:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=18502&postcount=15
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=35933&postcount=2


----------



## gripek (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, thx DutchDaemon 
It's work!


----------



## gripek (Aug 11, 2009)

Sory, but not'w work... 

I don't write in this mount...
And I don't any files delete from disk... 
Why?


----------

